# Learning to write music online?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've looked, and there isn't much out there, at least if you actually want to write the notes, and not song lyrics, is there anything that could help me learn, especially about writing classical music? I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

have you tried Noteflight? it's very good and free.
I've composed and arranged a few things and learnt a lot from it.

http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/ecf2a9afb2a900a72716feffc2c168c471eee946

Go to play on the right hand side, scroll down to play from start.
Good luck!


----------

